# NBD: Aria IGB 35/5



## iddqd (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey folks,

may i introduce my new bass: Aria IGB 35/5
- Alder body
- Bolt-on maple neck
- Rosewood fingerboard
- 34" scale length
- 24 frets
- Two BD double-coil pickups
- Controls: One volume knob, one balance knob, one active treble knob and one active bass knob


Playability and tone is imho great for the price (below 400 Euro) and i think i'm gonna be pretty happy with it.

Here are some pics:






























The neck on the left is of a Ibanez RGA32 6-string guitar





The whole family:


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 28, 2010)

dude image resize
and BEAUTIFUL collection I might add


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 28, 2010)

Not a bad score. I'd give the fingerboard a royal treatment of lemon oil, though!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 28, 2010)

That's an awesome bass, but dude, resize your pics. That took forever to load.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 28, 2010)

I never understood why that was a "35/5" model when it was a 34" scale 5-string 

Congrats!


----------



## iddqd (Dec 28, 2010)

Fixed the image size. Sorry about that!


And yea, lemon oil is a pretty good idea


----------



## Soilent_Goat (Dec 29, 2010)

Dude that Giger is f u c k i n g SICK!

nice collection dude, love the giger, trying to score the Tom Fischer Giger Iceman on e-bay.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice!! 











































Needs more strings.


----------

